# Born2run mgcbc



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/130317997


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome video! Was that your live bait the first fish was puking?

I am very envious of those of yall that get to bluewater fish regularly!

Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome video guys! Outstanding teamwork, you guys make it look easy which most of us know is anything but easy!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That was sweet


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Sometimes marlin invert their stomach in an attempt to rid the hook...
what do you think Hatteras or Viking???


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Sometimes marlin invert their stomach in an attempt to rid the hook...
> what do you think Hatteras or Viking???


Hatt

I think HeHe!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nicely done guys!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Get "R" done Awesome Fish!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic video!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice job, great video, marlin "hat trick"!!! Way to go!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Video, 3 BLUES in one trip!!! Thx for sharing.....


----------

